# Ultimate Shine: Awesome Ferrari 430 Scuderia "Rosso Red"



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Well here is Christmas again; this has to be one of the quickest years i have ever had. With the start of Ultimate Shine and the amount of cars i have machine polished is crazy. I have loved every minute of it and can't wait for 2010.*

*My goal as a detailer when i started was to do my first Ferrari and aimed to achieve this in my first year of business. I have always put myself in my customer's shoes thinking can i trust this guy to touch my prized position and know that he will treat it well and achieve the best possible finish. So when my first Ferrari booking happened i could not wait.*

*Car in question is a 2000mile Ferrari F430 Scuderia in Rosso Red with the stripes. This car when i first approached the car was awesome the carbon interior, the no stereo, the exhaust note, just everything was amazing. I truly love these cars and it is still my goal in life to own one.*

*Here is my before shots before i start my 3 day Correction Detail,*

*







*

*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*Now first up after a rinse i decided to do the wheels. These weren't going to be too difficult due to the carbon ceramic brake option. Very little brake dust and stunning looking.*

*For this job the choice of wheel cleaner was my favourite Gloss It Wheel Gel diluted @ 4:1, this wheel cleaner is streets ahead of the competition due to the way it clings onto the wheel and provides maximum cleaning with the added bonus of a PH balanced formula.*

*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*Wheel faces done with a selection of small detailing brushes*
*







*
*







*
*As this job was special to me i decided to crack open a brand new small and large EZ detail brush. To begin with i thought the small brush would be useless, wrong! You need them both they are an absolute must for doing wheels correctly.*
*







*
*







*
*Wheels rinsed*
*







*
*







*

*Now the arches were too dirty just to use an APC so i used Megs Super Degreaser @ approx 6:1 with a full selection of brushes again.*

*







*
*







*
*







*
*Back wheels*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*

*Next was time for the initial pre foam wash using Meg's APC @ 60oC, it's at this time of year that you know that a hot washer is amazing*

*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*

*This is when the magic started to happen and the bubbles started doing some weird things,*

*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*

*Then a nice long rinse to make sure i had covered ever part of the car,*

*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*

*The next stage was a very large coating of Tardis to remove am much tar and contamination from the surface without touching the paint. You can see the tar in the foam.*
*







*
*Next was the door checks, this i feel is always one of the most important stages to a good detail,*

*







*
*







*
*







*
*Always decrease pressure and keep temp at 60oC this will eliminate any chance of damage while at the same time you can get grease and dirt removed. Always pull trigger before pointing in check to stop spray from landing everywhere. Pre soaked with a 4:1 APC citrus mix*

*







*
*







*
*







*
*A manufacturer's protection sticker left on the underside of door for me from the Ferrari Garage.*
*







*

*Petrol cap,*

*







*
*Next engine bay where i always leave engine running and make sure parts are covered that need to be and not too high pressure with washer. This was done with Megs APC & Citrus mix*

*







*
*







*
*Another Mini EZ Detail brush i use for engine bays and grills,*

*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*

*Closed and left to dry in steam,*

*







*
*







*

*The car paint code,*

*







*

*Last but not least a final wash with Meg's HW and 2BM using lambs wool mitts and shampoo plus. 2 mitts one for each side of car.*

*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*

*Car was the moved inside to dry using my helpful black barron, what a tool if anyone wants a demo then feel free to stop by my unit,*

*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*

*The Barron is amazing in engine bays and on the mirrors the parts that even the nicest drying towels don't get to.*

*







*
*Next was time for claying. TBH there was just about no point in using clay as the Tardis had removed just about everything there was on the car but decided to use water and Gloss It mild for this.*
*Onto the machining,*
*Now as every detailer will admit there are good days and bad days to detailing. On the bad days you can never settle on a pad compound combo to use, the paint gets sticky, marring the finish etc etc. Today however was a wonderful day armed with Megs 105 and a yellow Gloss It Pad i was able to do the majority of heavy correction work in 1 pass and occasionally 2*

*







*
*Defects were quite bad for a car that had covered 2000 miles but today i didn't care i was loving every minute of it.*
*Before,*

*







*
*After,*

*







*
*Small backing plate with yellow gloss it pads for tighter areas.*

*







*

*I would say that this was the worst section of the car with pigtails left in paint from factory,*

*







*
*







*
*Not the clearest after but still a corrected panel.*

*







*

*Another Before,*

*







*

*After,*

*







*

*Before,*

*







*

*After,*
*







*

*Before,*

*







*

*After,*
*







*

*Before,*
*







*
*After,*
*







*

*Another quite bad defect that took 3 stages on the machine,*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*Exhaust before,*
*







*
*After,*
*







*
*The amount of compound residue that was created i decided to have another rinse to make sure car was super clean,*
*







*
*







*
*Car again dried off and then onto refining, this was done with 2 combos depending on panel and mood,*
*Festool Black and Meg's 205*
*Gloss It Blue and Menzernz 85RE*
*







*
*Tyres dressed with Gloss It Signature Tyre Gloss and applied using the new Gloss It Tyre dressing applicator,*
*







*
*







*

*Now my LSP had to be my favourite from this year,*
*Polished Bliss: Project Awesome*
*This product give the edge over everything else i have used.*
*







*
*Now i have started doing this will all my dressing and LSP bottles and applicators, using an air tight bag to keep them full of their own goodness. In the bag 2 bottles of PA and a Gloss it finishing pad for DA and a Gloss it finishing applicator for hard to reach areas. *
*







*
*Now the first time i prime my pad i do 2 pea sized amounts on pad. This will cover near enough a large back quarter or probably a bonnet. Once i have primed once the next time i apply PA to the pad it will be one of these pea sized amounts.*
*







*
*The car had 2 coats applied first being left overnight, Then to finish off a final wipe down using Gloss It Enhancer and a super Uber doober buffing cloth.*
*Wheels & Engine Carbon & Interior Carbon : Werkstatt Strong,*
*Interior & Engine: 303*
*Glass: Nanolex Urban*
*Rubber: Gloss It TRV*

*Now a final though about this job, if i was to say to myself. Was it what you expected from your first prancing horse detail?*
*I would say: no it was better than that as these cars are a dream and only the lucky have the pleasure to own. To work on a dream is a dream and it has confirmed to me my love for Detailing,*
*Thanks for taking the time to read and enjoy the after pictures,*

*After*​
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*

*Thanks again for looking and happy new year to you all!:thumb:*


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Cracking way to end the year, some lovely pics too.

Units looks like it in a great location also.

Paul


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Amazing finished results :thumb:

I could look at one of those all day long .

And what a great way to end the year.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

vey nice job mate :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

There is something enjoyable about working on a red Ferrari  Results look good there, nice levels of correction and finish and good attention to detail in the wash process. Afters looking nice. Quite an aggressive approach, #105 on a cutting pad, did you find the paint hard or were the defects that bad on a 2k mile car?

One of the aftershots is particularly cool, the car looks like a toy!


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Looks fantastic fella. First of many I'm sure :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

*Very nice work that looks fantastic work :argie: do u like pa :lol:



In the bag 2 bottles of PA 

Click to expand...

 :doubleshomark will be jelous not used his **Festool yet *


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is simply stunning!!! :argie: I want this car so much.

Great level of detail mate and the results are just fantastic.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Bella machina!! lovely lovely lovely :thumb: fantastic photos to nice angles, on the afters shot number 10 head lamp did I spot a purple Diablo behind it????


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice! Car looks fantastic! :thumb:


----------



## BigD'sVW (Sep 24, 2009)

Stunning work! Great photo's aswell


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks stunning! photos are very cool:thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

it's posts like these that got me into detailing, excellent job!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Great pics and a great write up.

One thing caught my attention......the bonnet doesnt look to be shut in this pic???

Other than that I have to say you have a fantastic catalogue of images in this thread.

Big thumbs up. 

:thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

The bonnet is meant to be open.

Looks stunnning now mate and i would love a heated pressure washer.

The only thing i noticed was that on the first after pic, there looked to still be some swirling.

Francis


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

That is one stunning car!! Brilliant work too Paul and some stunning final photographs, very well captured.

:thumb:


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Awesome job


----------



## vxlfan (Oct 6, 2009)

Yet another awesome detail on a truly awesome car, Paul :thumb:

Some of the reflection shots in the garage lights appear almost unreal - but spectacular - they almost make it look to me like they are CGI -and that's no criticism, I love the effect !

Hold on tight to the rest of that dream, mate !

Wishing you a good New Year of detailing.....


----------



## Matt RS (Nov 7, 2009)

:argie: Iam in love with that car! heard a 430 Scud going around Castle Combe, an awesome exhaust note!


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Stunning work as usual Paul:thumb:

How I wish I had a hot washer to get the winter mess off my car

All the best for 2010:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovley motor I would love to detail one of these


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A great detail and write up to end the year :thumb:
Fantastic car and fantastic finish


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Very enjoyable post. Love the result. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

Awesome, awesome detail and photography with some of those afters. 

Apparently the 430 scud goes round the Ferrari test track as quick as an Enzo!:driver:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

very nice i done a black scuderia in my first year of business also.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

James_R said:


> One thing caught my attention......the bonnet doesnt look to be shut in this pic???





Emerald Detailing said:


> The bonnet is meant to be open.
> 
> Francis


Why is that then? Sorry to sound thick.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

What a work! Great Fotos! Great report! :thumb:

That car looks brand new! :argie:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Absolutely stunning - great write up thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nicely done,

Congrats on the job - looks like you brought it back to a glorious state. I really like red cars, even more than black, when properly maintained. 

Keep them coming!


Kind regards,

Ebbe Jørgensen


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

James_R said:


> Why is that then? Sorry to sound thick.


I feel that when the bonnet or boot is in the popped position (That is a technical term) The foam travels better:lol::thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> I feel that when the bonnet or boot is in the popped position (That is a technical term) The foam travels better:lol::thumb:


I see.


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Paul,

Spot on correction and superb attention to detail! The photo's are fantastic and your write ups just get better and better. When you get chance checkout your write up on this US exotic & luxury car forum.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as usual Paul with great pics, just wished you'd called me, I'd love to get a few snaps of that one myself!

Keep up the good work mate, I'll catch you in 2010.

Gary


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Stunning car - amazing photography.:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great work on a stunning car :thumb:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Fantasic work and fantasic pictures :thumb:


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Great job indeed - looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

:argie::argie::argie: That is gorgeous. One of the best looking Ferrari's ever in my opinion.

Great job too, looks amazing. Nice to hear you really enjoyed working on it too.

Chris.


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Great job and excellent photos.

I especially liked the 1st photo of the foam bubble popping, you can see what looks like the bubble dropping onto the ground once popped and the splash. (if that makes sense) Im easily pleased me.


----------



## tur8o (Jun 11, 2009)

very detailed write up and very detailed car. great job and pics.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work there fella


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

As always, stunning work :thumb:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

absolutely amazing


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job!


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Brilliant


----------



## Jon Allen (Dec 27, 2009)

I love these cars 

ps great write up :thumb:


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Absolutely stunning work :thumb: . I helped a buddy clean his Murcielago before and that was fun enough. I'd love to have a few days to detail a car like that.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

hm.. WOW!

Fantastic work!


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Cracking write up, favourite car aswel.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Stunning!! just stunning


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Great work, pics and write-up Paul, lovely job mate.:thumb:


----------



## SilverSpeed (Jul 20, 2007)

Epic mate!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Stunning Car. Really good write up and some excellent photography in there too. :thumb:

Can you PM me some details on the PW and the Snow Foam attachment. Not seen that before.

Thanks, 

Andrew


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

amiller said:


> Stunning Car. Really good write up and some excellent photography in there too. :thumb:
> 
> Can you PM me some details on the PW and the Snow Foam attachment. Not seen that before.
> 
> ...


What kind of pressure washer do you have?

My washer produces hot water up to 120oC and it gives a water flow of 12.7 L/MIN.

I will send you details or you are more than welcome to come across sometime.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Ultimate Shine said:


> What kind of pressure washer do you have?
> 
> My washer produces hot water up to 120oC and it gives a water flow of 12.7 L/MIN.
> 
> I will send you details or you are more than welcome to come across sometime.


Kranzle K10 which is 10l/min. Will be running warm water (thermo set to 55degrees) through it when all set up.

Is yours the Karcher HDS 601 C Eco by any chance? Can't actually see it in a picture! I presume your set up is superior to a foam lance that you can buy? I know the 'snowfoam' comes from the larger bottle you are using, so is it just a bigger version of that really?


----------



## euro (Dec 30, 2006)

That's beauty! :thumb:


----------



## stifler (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that is my bosses Scud, looks stunning!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi,

can you tell me (PM) want kind off foam lance is that and where do you arrangeit?

Thank you in advance,

Best regards.


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

I've been away from DW for a while and this is the first post I've read coming back. What a great write up and photo collection! I enjoyed it all, but the photos of the Mad Scottsman with his heated power washer did make me flinch a little. :doublesho I don't think that I would have the skill (or the courage) to blast away at the 430 engine bay like that. 

The results are just fantastic. WELL done. :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

absolutley superb Paul:thumb:


----------

